# General > Recipes >  Soup recipes wanted

## Jenni

Looking to make some good basic soups over the winter and would like to hear how others make theirs. Nothing fancy, something like: 

Carrot and Corriander
Lentil

I made tomato soup last night which was really cheap to make and tasted quite good too.

----------


## golach

Plenty easy recipies here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/

----------


## dragonfly

dead easy,  I buy a pack of Somerfields or Co-ops casserole/winter melody veg which has carrots, shallots, leeks, turnip etc and a bag of their carrot and turnip diced squares and a bag? of celery

get home chuck pre packed veg into 3lt stock pan, wash and cut celery into chunks, throw in any old veg still lying around in veg rack and fridge (tomatos, potatoes, broccoli, peppers, add a good couple of handfuls of lentils, add enough water to cover all, use 2-3 chicken or veg stock cubes or bullion if you can find it, season as you like and leave to simmer away for a couple of hours.

blend with one of those blender things (moulinex hand blender) and bobs your uncle

----------


## squidge

Yellow Pepper soup is the favourite in our house

Yellow peppers 

potato

Onion

Chop up as much as you want sweat in a bit of butter then when soft add a spoonful of ground cumin to taste.  stir and add stock and simmer for a whiley then blend with a hand blender and serve with a dollop of yoghurt in the middle, naan breads and chopped coriander sprinkled on the top  if you want to be posh

----------


## saffy100

One large or 2 medium butternut squashes
2 medium /largish onins
6 large cloves of garlic (keep in the skin)
1 1/2 pints vegetable stock
small pot of double cream
olive oil or butter
salt and pepper

Cut the squash in half and remove the seeds, place in a baking tray, place the garlic cloves in the holes where the seeds came out, quarter the onions and place them in tray with squash and garlic. Drizzle with olive oil (or spread on some butter) and season well with salt and pepper.
Put in a medium oven (200 C ) and leave for about 40 mins to 1 hour.....go have a cuppa and watch corrie. To test if the squash is done just poke a knife into it and if its soft its ready. I usually like to wait until its browns a bit for extra flavour.
Scoop out the squash flesh, squeeze the garlic and place the onoins all together in a saucepan, add the stock and simmer for about 10 mins, then blitz until smooth add the cream to taste, i usually use about half the pot.

hey  presto....mmmmmmmm delicious

Saffy100

----------


## Piglet

1 Onion Chopped
150g/50z Yellow Split Peas
1kg/2.2lb Potatoes. Cubed
1l/35fl oz Vegtable stock


Throw it all in a pan, Bring to the boil. Then reduce heat, cover & simmer for 30 mins.

If you like it smooth use a blender.

Season with salt/pepper

There is also more soup recipes here http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=14581

----------


## larcc

1 onion 
2 cloves garlic 
tablespoon flour
chicken stock
1 cauliflower 
2 brocolli
1 tube primula cheese
salt and pepper
tub double cream

Sweat off onions and garlic with butter then add flour to make a roux based soup it gives the soup more body, add chicken stock, add veg and boil till veg is cooked whizz with blender, add tube of cheese and cream but be carefull not too boil hard as cream will split.... Enjoy

----------


## sjr014

Carrot and corriander 

This is very easy i just sweat 2 chopped onions in butter, add loads of carrots, i only cut them in half, 2 veg knorr stock cubes and water, leave simmering until carrots soft then blend with handblender.  Add salt and pepper to your taste and corriander, i sometimes use basil instead of corriander and its just as nice.

----------


## Isis

> One large or 2 medium butternut squashes
> 2 medium /largish onins
> 6 large cloves of garlic (keep in the skin)
> 1 1/2 pints vegetable stock
> small pot of double cream
> olive oil or butter
> salt and pepper
> 
> Cut the squash in half and remove the seeds, place in a baking tray, place the garlic cloves in the holes where the seeds came out, quarter the onions and place them in tray with squash and garlic. Drizzle with olive oil (or spread on some butter) and season well with salt and pepper.
> ...


I tried this today. It was very good indeed.

----------


## sassylass

Regarding the tattie and pea soup recipe from Piglet.....mmmmm good!  Tried it a second time adding some ham and sliced carrot mmmmmmm good too!

----------


## Buttercup

*Cream of Leek*
1lb Leeks, washed & sliced
1oz Butter/marg
1 heaped tbsp Flour
Chicken stock
Coffee Whitener

Sweat the leeks in the butter then add the flour, stir well and cook over a medium heat for a minute before adding the stock. Bring to boil, stirring constantly, then simmer for 15minutes. Whizz with a hand blender. Taste for seasoning then add coffee whitener (dissolved in water) to taste.

----------


## toodiemac

Broccoli and Cheese Soup

This soup is delicious, thick, a meal in itself and packed with nutrients and protein!  Recipe is depending on how much you want to make.

Large onion roughly chopped
Large potato cut into chunks
2 heads broccoli chopped - use the stalks - keep a few of the florets aside
About 1½ - 2 pints chicken or vegetable stock
½ teaspoon sugar
Salt and pepper
Cheddar cheese (or any type which appeals)

Sweat onion, tattie and broccoli stalks in a tiny bit of olive oil gently for about 10 mins.  Add stock, florets (not thos set aside though) sugar, salt and papper.  Cook high for around 30 mins.  Add florets you set aside for 1 min maximum then blend.  Those last minute florets give a lovely grainy texture.  Season to taste.  

If serving immediately add a good couple of handfuls of grated strong cheddar, put into bowls and garnish with a little extra cheddar.  Serve with crusty warm bread - lovely.

If you are going to chill and re-heat, better to not add the cheddar until you are ready to serve.  Freezes well and if freezing leave the cheese until you reheat.  Even people who don't like broccoli will love this soup!

----------


## Jenni

Thank you all for your soup ideas.  I have printed them off and will make my way through the list.  I will let you know how I get on.

Jenni

----------


## sassylass

2 lbs lean beef - cubed
1 large onion - chopped
2 cloves garlic - minced
3 carrots - sliced
1 cup tomato sauce
1 cup chopped tomatoes
5 cups beef stock
3 cups dry red wine
2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon marjoram
1 bay leaf
1 cup barley

Brown the beef in a stock pot.  Add the onion and garlic and saute for a few minutes.  Add the rest of the ingredients, bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for a couple hours until the beef is tender.  Add salt and pepper to taste. 

This recipe easily adjusts to personal taste.  I always add more garlic because we like it and sometimes sliced celery.  Also, the longer it cooks, the better it tastes.

----------


## Kingetter

Here's a bunch - not looked at, just 'grabbed off the net'.

http://www.freewebs.com/soup-aholic/recipeindex.htm

----------


## jean

ingredients   onions  butter  stock salt and pepper
 chop onions soften in butter add stock simmer a while then blitz. 
a tip dont be mean with the butter.
 its so easy and delcious, serve with crusty bread. I make my stock with cubes if you use veggie ones its nice as well.

----------


## Jenni

Thank you for the soup recipes.
 I have made the carrot and corriander which everyone, including the kids, loved.  A great way of getting veg into them without them realising it.  I also made the broccoli and cauliflower which was also very good.

----------


## recipe_hunter

This is one of my own recipes ... it's very tasty!

Creamy Three Bean Soup

----------

